# just wanted to say hi



## badasp118 (Mar 4, 2012)

Just registered and wanted to say hi!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*badasp118* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi,welcome!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to Ironmag


----------



## cactus-pits (Mar 5, 2012)

hey bro


----------



## melandleadley (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi,bro.


----------



## Kimi (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## brazey (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 5, 2012)

welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 5, 2012)

welcome


----------



## charley (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

